# what ranges do you set your pins at?



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

was at our shoot this past Tues and was shooting with a guy and he said his pins were set like a 23-32 and so on.....i have always normally set mine for 20-30-40 and so on.....is there an advantage of doing it another way and if so what would it be?


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

I set mine for 20-28-34-40-45

4" drop from 20-28
5" drop from 28-34
6" drop from 34-40
7" drop from 40-45
8" drop from 45-50

all this is at 280FPS

for the short yardages:
3yds = 20yd pin +2"
4yds = 40yd pin
5yds = 34yd pin
6yds = 28yd pin
8.5yds = 20yd pin
14yds = 20yd pin -3/4"


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

For hunter class i have mine set at 23,28,33


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

28 at 35 for hunter class. 

For hunting 26, 34, 41, 45, and 50


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

20,27,34,41,48


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Have mine set at:
25, 32, 38, 44, 50
This way I can shoot a 30-34 yard target with the 32 pin, etc.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

22-30-38-45


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I shoot asa hunter, 20,26,32,38. Why? Because how many times are the targets at 25, 30,35 etc.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

In hunter class, the majority of your targets are usually 28-32 yds (IMO).

My pins are 27 and 33. I suck at yardage so, if its close, I use the top pin. If its far I use the second pin. If it's 30 yds, either pin will work. Shot 7 up at my last local shoot and that's pretty good for me!


----------



## krabbiepatty (Feb 8, 2007)

how fast is your arrow speed? did you just keep stepping back on the yardage until u got a certain amount of drop?


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I shoot 321 with my 82nd and 298 with my Constitution. I added a 35 yd pin on my Connie since it's kinda slow.


----------



## QUATTRO67 (May 7, 2010)

20,30,40,50,60,70,80.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Yawn*



QUATTRO67 said:


> 20,30,40,50,60,70,80.



Now that's just boring!  LOL JK


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

krabbiepatty said:


> how fast is your arrow speed? did you just keep stepping back on the yardage until u got a certain amount of drop?


I'm shooting right at 300fps. For me it's more about getting a pin gap that I like. I want my pins as tight as possible but I still want to be able to see target around them and to see between them when I need to gap.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

ASA Hunter class.....26/32/37/42 and the last pin at the bottom of the housing for practicing long shots.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

For hunter class setting them at 23,28,33,38,43 has worked for me in the past. You can guess your yardage and if your off by a couple of yards on your guess you should still drop in the ten ring. if you guess light then you should drop down in the 12. Its a win either way.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

For HC mine are set at 30 & 35. Works well for me.


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Novice*

Novice pins 16, 21, 27 kinda tight pin gap but it works for me (not much poundage , big arrows = not to fast


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

The new DESTROYER is so quick and accurate you only need 1-pin out to 40!!! and you golden with such a flat trajectory!!! 

I have mine at 20,30,40,50,60

fixin to change to 25, 40,50,60,70 I think


----------



## balibowhunters (May 7, 2010)

20 meters, 25 meters, 35 meters


----------



## killahog (Feb 21, 2005)

*Pins*

I really dont like using kentucky windage so my pins are set at 
20-25-30-35-40-45-50. My bow is slow 259 fps.


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

60, 81, 105, 126, 150.

















































Feet.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

if u have ur pins set at 20 30 40 and u go to a tourny and they have a set up range at45,39,38,34,33,29 how would u do thanks


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

My 5-pin Hogg-it 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60. If I'm shooting 3D odd yardages, i just gap between the pins or stack over 60 yards. If I have to shoot 100 yards for example, I put my 60 high on the spot and look where my 20 pin is and then raise my 60 to where my 20 was.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is another way of looking at it...before you sight in, set your pin gaps. If you want your top pin to be 23 yards. Go sight in by using your gang adjustments and get that top pin set to 23. Instead of moving each pin to specific yardages, find out what they are without moving them. I find that it is more important to have comfortable pin gaps than specific yardages. Some of you might be surprised, that you actually are able to use more pins.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Here is another way of looking at it...before you sight in, set your pin gaps. If you want your top pin to be 23 yards. Go sight in by using your gang adjustments and get that top pin set to 23. Instead of moving each pin to specific yardages, find out what they are without moving them. I find that it is more important to have comfortable pin gaps than specific yardages. Some of you might be surprised, that you actually are able to use more pins.


we have one of the guys that does this excatly that way


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

compshooter said:


> if u have ur pins set at 20 30 40 and u go to a tourny and they have a set up range at45,39,38,34,33,29 how would u do thanks


I don't (aka can't) do the gap technique, so here is how I do it:

45- Hold 7" over w/ your 40yd pin
39- Hold dead on w/ your 40yd pin
38- Hold one pin head low w/ your 40yd pin
34- Hold 2" over w/ your 30yd pin
33- Hold one pin head high w/ your 30yd pin
29- Hold dead on w/ your 30yd pin

This is how I do it, however, you need to practice at the odd distances to see how you bow will shoot or drop. Once you get your pins set good, practice alot from the odd distances because on a course, you rarely are gonna see a perfect scenario of distances.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

TMax27 said:


> I don't (aka can't) do the gap technique, so here is how I do it:
> 
> 45- Hold 7" over w/ your 40yd pin
> 39- Hold dead on w/ your 40yd pin
> ...


I would need a notbook to remember all of that.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

getting ready to change mine from 25,35,40,45,50 to 28,32,36,40, 44 for MBR


----------



## NMAC (Jun 4, 2009)

ASA Hunter Class: 20, 26, 31, 35, 39


----------

